# Puplic high school is costing me a fortune...



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Seriously! I am going to have to use a credit card for public school!

SHe is in Honors language. TWO required books that need to be purchased BEFORE school starts. $20.00

Dance.. Dance clothes and shoes. $90.

Marching band.. OMG! I am up to about $500 in marching band alone...

I haven't even gotten school supplies, clothes, or acceptable highschool girl shoes.

I honestly am not sure what to do. I didn't know high school was so expensive.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

How old is she? Does she earn money she can contribute?


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

Time for an afterschool job









For Kailey she can do one sport/activity at a time.

When she is in high school the same will apply (we'll pay for ONE activity), if she wants to be involved in more she can, with her own money from an afterschool or weekend job. The catch is that school comes firat and if her grades drop she has to quit her job and activities.


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

So I would say if she is too young to cntribute to tese fees then something has to go.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

My oldest is in Middle school and I am already feeling your pain. He plays Football, Basketball, and Baseball (outside of school) and he also plays these sports (basketball and football) for the school as well. Plus we have to add in gym shoes and uniform. As well as school supplies and clothes (although he is not picky so the clothes and shoes part is not to bad) Additionally we have two in elementary that play the same sports outside of school. So yep our pocket is pinched too!


----------



## SusanElizabeth (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes. And in our (PUBLIC) schools the kids get a list of supplies that they must have that is just ludicrous. No matter how much people have complained about it, it never changes. They need a separate loose leaf bind for each subject, and a list of supplies that is mind-boggling: 6 binders, spiral notebooks, a calculator, Kleenex, staplers, white out, red pens, blue pens, reinforcements, a hole punch, etc. etc. I have spent about $70 or more per child at the beginning of the school year on required supplies. When I was in school, we needed what ? one notebook? I don't understand what's going on. And I'm not even talking about sports, and other extracurricular activities....It's ridiculous.


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

I curious why parents feel obligated to pay for so many sports and activities for their kids?


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

Our schools here cost a fortune too. On the other hand, Unschooling can be expensive too. We paid $3,000 in parts for our son to put together his gaming computer, and for a long time our unschooling daughter worked to pay $1,000 in riding lessons. We pay $50 bucks a year for xbox live, and then pay every month for WOW and FFXI subscriptions, pay a small fortune for super speedy internet connections, and have to get every new game that is a must have that comes out. One of my sons likes golf, which is an expensive sport, and my other daughter likes scrapbooking. It's all che ching, che ching, che ching!


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

Um...

Again why do parents do this?

What does it teach our kids?

What ever happened to earning things on their own?


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Potty Diva* 
Um...

Again why do parents do this?

What does it teach our kids?

What ever happened to earning things on their own?

Well, in our case, the only thing that is optional here is marching band. She still has to take a P.E class. I would still have to buy P.E clothes. They apparently have p.e clothes in highschool too. But, she chose dance as her P.E credit. She has been dancing since she was little, and I have always paid for that.

I just found out tonight that they will be asked to bring a special calculator that will cost about $100.

I guess as far as the "extra curricular" stuff, I feel like it is a productive way to keep her busy, and out of trouble. If she sticks with band, she has a place to belong where she is expected to behave a certain way, or lose her spot on the band.

But, I was completely unprepared for the costs of all of this.

She does babysit a little. But, her money is going towards a new lap top that she wants, and if she has any left over, Id like her to buy her clothes with it.


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

That I understand.

I'm sure I'll be shocked at the costs of things when Kailey hits high school as well.








Thanks for explaining.


----------



## fadedblack166 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow I'm surprised you have to pay for books for honors classes







:. At my school they provide them for us, we do have to pay a lot of money for calculators though.


----------



## Susie1 (Mar 3, 2007)

I am pretty sure that by law, public schools cannot _*require*_ families to pay for anything. Everything must be equal access. Donations may be requested aggressively, but all students have equal opportunity to sports, honors classes, marching bands, field trips etcetera by law. Lack of ability to pay must never exclude anyone. Schools may request money and then allow for students to request scholarships if they are unable to pay. Inquire about scholarships for field trips, uniforms and anything else the school says you have to pay for. This might make it easier.


----------



## smillerhouse (Aug 5, 2006)

IN my experience, it gets more expensive as they get older. We have hsed all along (except ages 6 and 9) They are now 14 and nearly 17. I choose but choose to support lots of interests. Currently this means volleyball (camps,cvlub,private vice lessons for dd). For my son, he drives, games,fences. I set limits and require they work (for me) beyond that. Sallie


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

We are fortunate to live in a school district that has alot more available. DD will be in marching band, choir, orchestral band, and cross country this fall.

Our only costs? Shoes for both band and cross country. We had bought her a clarinet for junior high which she still uses and will in orchestral band, but the school even provided the melophone for her to use in marching band.

As for supplies....about $20-$50 is about righ for supplies. We had to buy our own supplies when I was in school too, so this isn't a big deal or surprise to me.

Dances? Clothes? Thrift stores, baby! We are also fortunate that I have a friend that sends hand-me-downs to my DD and she is a very no-nonsense sort of girl. I can't recall the last time I bought her new clothes besides shoes, socks or undies...it's probably been YEARS. It's just not an issue.

And as for 'equal opportunity' for sports...nope, not true at all. Some schools have been hit hard with industries closing around here, losing alot of tax money. That tax money pays for those things, and when they're down they can still have the sports but have it 'pay to play'. And education has to be provided for free, but extra curriculars do NOT.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susie1* 
I am pretty sure that by law, public schools cannot _*require*_ families to pay for anything. Everything must be equal access. Donations may be requested aggressively, but all students have equal opportunity to sports, honors classes, marching bands, field trips etcetera by law. Lack of ability to pay must never exclude anyone. Schools may request money and then allow for students to request scholarships if they are unable to pay. Inquire about scholarships for field trips, uniforms and anything else the school says you have to pay for. This might make it easier.

Our school district is pay to play b/c they lack money for it to be any other way. The school levy hasn't passed for many years and the district has slowly cut out extras and required payment for sports/band. They don't have scholarships for extracurricular stuff b/c it is just that....extra. It isn't required for them to participate.

As far as the books and such. I would ask the teacher if he/she has any copies your daughter could borrow. They may have a stash for just this purpose. The calculator could go the same way or see if you can get it cheaper elsewhere.

If your daughter is getting the medical card/state medical assistance, check about the school fees being paid by the state. In our state, they pay for whatever school fees are at the beginning of the year (workbooks and such). The jr high here requires a calculator for our son and they are checking as to whether the state will pay for it. It is only 13.50 though so we could swing that fine b/c we have notice.


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

The $100 calculator is a good investment that will take her through college and on. I still use my TI-85 regularly as does my oldest daughter for her schooling (although she prefers her dads HP). Anyway, I totally wouldnt' balk at the price of the calculator because they can do so much and when taken care of, can last a very long time.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
If she sticks with band, she has a place to belong where she is expected to behave a certain way, or lose her spot on the band.

You may want to do some independent research regarding the standards of behavior in marching band. What do you think the kids do on their down time at competitions? I can tell you that they're not playing checkers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Houdini* 
As far as the books and such. I would ask the teacher if he/she has any copies your daughter could borrow. They may have a stash for just this purpose. The calculator could go the same way or see if you can get it cheaper elsewhere.

Also try the library.


----------



## kluella (Jan 10, 2007)

There are definitely ways to cut these costs. The books can be gotten on amazon or a used book store, or from the library. The calculator can be gotten on ebay, you might also see if she has older friends that graduated hs and won't need theirs anymore. Mine was a christmas present from my parents: previously I used one of the school's. We had a checkout system and there were about 20 or so that could be borrowed. I passed mine on to my younger brother, so if you have other dc then you should only need to buy one, unless they're going on to do math in college.(I tested out of it) They are also really helpful for standardized tests like the SAT and ACT.

And if you need help with marching band costs, talk to the director. There's usually a fund to help lower income families. When I was in orchestra they guaranteed that everyone would be able to participate at little or no cost.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

It seems expensive but it is still cheaper than some other school options.

The calculator can be passed down to other kids if you have them.

Band equipment & uniforms can be purchased 2nd hand. They can also be sold the following year to make money for the new stuff.

I would definitly have her pay for all her clothes with her babysitting money. THAT is going to be the biggest expense & unless she's had a major growth spurt she really doesn't need much new stuff anyhow.

The books, $20 is nothing. Wait until college when the cheapest book is $60 if that.

Quote:

acceptable highschool girl shoes
What do acceptable highschool girl shoes look like? IMO unless they are gym shoes this is something else she can purchase.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

PottyDiva, we pay for sports for our children because 1. we want them to be active. (My Dh coaches basketball and baseball for them as well.) 2. For our kids being active helps them staY more focused on school. And I really expect a bunch from my children scholastically. 3. I also expect a bunch of "help" from them at home as "payment" for their fun.

When they are older I will expect them to work in the summer for local cherry orchards or farmers moving irragation pipes or such. But during the school year I expect that their only job be school and "chores" at home.

It was how I was raised and it worked well for me. I babysat during the summer and had to pay for school clothes (about half of them) and I paid for 1/2 of my college. And I paid for all of my going out fun out of my 10 dollar a week allowance. I will do the same with my boys.

Oh and I got the calculator as a gift from my dad for Christmas.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

what's the name and model of calculator?


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF* 
What do acceptable highschool girl shoes look like? IMO unless they are gym shoes this is something else she can purchase.

I have no idea! Maybe they are converse? She thinks she may wait for a few weeks after school has started for her clothes and shoes. Just in case the "acceptable high school shoes/clothes" are different than what she thinks she likes now.

She still remembers the fifth grade back pack blunder. She wanted a wheeled backpack. But, when she got it, the kids teased her. Life is cruel sometimes.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
what's the name and model of calculator?

I don't know yet. It's just what the sophomores are telling us. It's a Texas Instruments calculator that costs about $100.

I guess I will find out in a few weeks.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

http://search.ebay.com/search/search...e=search&fgtp=


----------



## enkmom (Aug 30, 2004)

It's a great idea to wait until school starts to buy the bulk of your "back to school" items. My kids had many "required" items that were never used, and my daughter was able to use a classroom calculator when she lost hers. In addition, the calculator will probably not be used until a little later in the year, so you could wait that one out a while. As far as clothing, it helps to see what the other kids are wearing; for example, my son had a striped polo that he REFUSED to wear because six other boys had the same shirt.

Once my kids decided what the essentials were we went shopping. I pay for all of my kids' necessary school expenses, but I won't purchase a new wardrobe just because something is suddenly not cool. I will buy new clothes (if needed) in the fall, and a few "fresh" items in the spring, and will replace things that are outgrown, otherwise the kids pay for their own clothing.


----------



## Susie1 (Mar 3, 2007)

You might find this link interesting. It discusses the legality of charging fees for public school sponored extra-curriculars and such. It is four pages long but if you go to page three, the discussion of what cannnot be charged is there. Public schools cannot legally charge for textbooks, classroom materials and school sponsored activities -- (sports and field trips)

http://wwwstatic.kern.org/gems/fcmat...herCharges.pdf


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susie1* 
You might find this link interesting. It discusses the legality of charging fees for public school sponored extra-curriculars and such. It is four pages long but if you go to page three, the discussion of what cannnot be charged is there. Public schools cannot legally charge for textbooks, classroom materials and school sponsored activities -- (sports and field trips)

http://wwwstatic.kern.org/gems/fcmat...herCharges.pdf


I was going to post something along those lines... just couldn't find a link to the law. Thank you for posting it


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

OMG moondiapers! We paid $153 dollars for my son's calculator...and they are on ebay for cheap....I usually check ebay for things. Whaah!!!!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I've used my credit card for school stuff more than I like to think about.


----------



## SusanElizabeth (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Potty Diva* 
Um...

Again why do parents do this?

What does it teach our kids?

*What ever happened to earning things on their own?*

I can see asking teenagers to pay for things they want (like clothing or say, eating out with friends) but to ask them to pay for school supplies that are required seems harsh to me.

I thought of something else -- if they take AP classes in high school, it costs about $60 to take the AP exam at the end of the class.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanElizabeth* 
I can see asking teenagers to pay for things they want (like clothing or say, eating out with friends) but to ask them to pay for school supplies that are required seems harsh to me.

I thought of something else -- if they take AP classes in high school, it costs about $60 to take the AP exam at the end of the class.

It would make sense for the AP exam to cost money since it gets them college credit. Here the AP exam isn't required to pass the class, just to get the college credits.


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
Seriously! I am going to have to use a credit card for public school!

SHe is in Honors language. TWO required books that need to be purchased BEFORE school starts. $20.00

Dance.. Dance clothes and shoes. $90.

Marching band.. OMG! I am up to about $500 in marching band alone...

I haven't even gotten school supplies, clothes, or acceptable highschool girl shoes.

I honestly am not sure what to do. I didn't know high school was so expensive.

Some tips on where to find these items less expensive:

Honors books: check out www.half.com and Amazon's Marketplace for books at a fraction of the cost. I like the amazon marketplace the best because you can get the books new or used and the are often really quite cheap and in good condition.

Dance supplies: look up www.dancedistributors.com or (I think) www.discountdancesupply.com for good prices on dance wear.

Band stuff: I have no idea. Maybe check out Ebay or Craigslist to see what you might find?


----------



## SusanElizabeth (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, you're right Moondiapers! I guess I was just thinking of "extra costs". I take the AP back.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
It would make sense for the AP exam to cost money since it gets them college credit. Here the AP exam isn't required to pass the class, just to get the college credits.

That's right. It's not required that students take AP tests. I know that the school in our district has waivers for kids who want to take the tests but can't afford to.

We paid for 5 of them, but they were worth it, since my ds doesn't have to take any required 101s-- he can just go to the next level of college courses. So, sometimes the $60 can save thousands. I did put the AP exams on my CC, but over the months, I cut back on some other things-- working from the pantry etc., and paid it off.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancindoula* 
Some tips on where to find these items less expensive:

Honors books: check out www.half.com and Amazon's Marketplace for books at a fraction of the cost. I like the amazon marketplace the best because you can get the books new or used and the are often really quite cheap and in good condition.

Dance supplies: look up www.dancedistributors.com or (I think) www.discountdancesupply.com for good prices on dance wear.

Band stuff: I have no idea. Maybe check out Ebay or Craigslist to see what you might find?

I also wonder if the school itself sells used books. Or maybe you can buy them from a friend who already took the course. My 13 yr old has required reading for the summer and we have been able to get these for free or really cheap.


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

My son is in a Catholic HS and yes it is expensive!!! I too pay for all of my son's activites and wouldn't ask him to pay for anything...he just doesn't make enough money on his own. To me it's just too hard for him to get all his homework assignments done AND work part-time enough in the evenings to I pay for all his school activities. I also buy all his supplies BUT if he is careless with them and ruins or loses things then I make him replace them out of his own pocket.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

band is expensive. my sis was in band, and she always needed money for something. talk to the school about calculators, my schools always had them available- sometimes just to borrow in class, sometimes to check out like textbooks


----------



## Pepperdove (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow, if I'd had to pay for my own extracurriculars, I would have been smoking pot and hanging out if front of the school instead of doing band and skating. I will always find a way to keep my kids busy and happy rather than count on their own (questionable) judgement to keep them out of trouble.


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow, how sad that you would think your teen to have questionable judgment.

Also, it's not my job to pay for extra sports or activities when our family can't afford it. If Kailey wants to do these things she can get an afterschool job. if her grades fail, she must quit her job. THIS is the life of a family who doesn't make a lot of money.

On and Tina, are you implying that teens who don't play sports do drugs?

Tell that to my husband who never did a lick of outside activities during his school years


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

And what is with this "all or nothing" mentality?

Either they do sports and are "healthy" or don't do sports (or activities and must be on drugs.

Good grief.

I guess all the poor families in America are keeping drugs and crime alive for the privileged to scoff at.


----------



## willthiswork (Mar 29, 2007)

Um, why should your kids have to get a job to pay for high school? OK, get a job to pay for socialising or whatever but for school books? I don't get it. Surely that's the job of the parents to provide an adequate education for their kids?


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

busy and happy?

Are you also saying that teens who are not involved in sports or other extracurricular activities are not busy and happy?


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willthiswork* 
Um, why should your kids have to get a job to pay for high school? OK, get a job to pay for socialising or whatever but for school books? I don't get it. Surely that's the job of the parents to provide an adequate education for their kids?

Who said pay for high school?

Are you reading any posts here?

I said paying for extra curricular activities like sports or clubs. No, that isn't my job, especially if we can't afford it. Good grief.

Where would you like poor parents to pull this magic money from?


----------



## willthiswork (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm sorry, I should have made myself clear. People are complaining about buying school books and and supplies. I am not from the USA and I thought that public high school itself was free? When I said pay for high school I meant the above mentioned activities.

Would you like a ladder to help you off your high horse?


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willthiswork* 
I'm sorry, I should have made myself clear. People are complaining about buying school books and and supplies. I am not from the USA and I thought that public high school itself was free? When I said pay for high school I meant the above mentioned activities.

Would you like a ladder to help you off your high horse?

Oh gosh, my apologies. I'm feeling snappy this afternoon. I'm sorry.

And I agree, complaining about buying school supplies does seem odd.

The complaint I think is about supplies that are very expensive (the calculator) but are mandatory for the class.

We live in a county that requires uniforms. We have to buy the uniforms, which are not cheap.

I say if a school makes something mandatory they should pay for it.


----------



## willthiswork (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok, we got our wires crossed!

I agree, if something is mandatory in a public school then it should be provided for free or at least subsidised. Where in the states are you?


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

maybe some of us should start a parents of teens with questionable judgement support tribe.







cause I think I'd have to join. sigh.









And busy and structured might be the best for some children...I need to find a million ways for my teen to be busy w/o spending money though.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pepperdove* 
Wow, if I'd had to pay for my own extracurriculars, I would have been smoking pot and hanging out if front of the school instead of doing band and skating. I will always find a way to keep my kids busy and happy rather than count on their own (questionable) judgement to keep them out of trouble.

Sadly. That was me too.

Not that I didn't do some of that anyway though. It just wasn't as big a part of my life as it was to my friends.

I wasn't innocent by any stretch.

I was on the track team, and we had to travel to Wickenburg for a meet. My friends were all going to a party near my house, but the party was an adult party. We thought it was cool that we were invited. I couldn't go, and I went to my track meet instead.

Later that weekend, my friend confessed what all had happened at that party. I was happy I hadn't gone.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkmom* 
It's a great idea to wait until school starts to buy the bulk of your "back to school" items. My kids had many "required" items that were never used, and my daughter was able to use a classroom calculator when she lost hers. In addition, the calculator will probably not be used until a little later in the year, so you could wait that one out a while. As far as clothing, it helps to see what the other kids are wearing; for example, my son had a striped polo that he REFUSED to wear because six other boys had the same shirt.

Once my kids decided what the essentials were we went shopping. I pay for all of my kids' necessary school expenses, but I won't purchase a new wardrobe just because something is suddenly not cool. I will buy new clothes (if needed) in the fall, and a few "fresh" items in the spring, and will replace things that are outgrown, otherwise the kids pay for their own clothing.

This is what I am doing. I feel a lot better about this, than buying things we MIGHT need.


----------



## zaadad (Feb 29, 2004)

I feel like I have to post from a teacher's perspective. I teach in Florida, at a Charter school (still public...), at the high school level (Senior English). I do require students to buy certain books when we are reading them. Schools do have strict budgets, and I'm lucky that my school is very gracious with theirs. Another school I worked for was not as nice. I had to either buy the books myself, require students, or run off copies. If you do simple math (whip out that $85 calculator







) I have 125 students and if they each need a copy of the current novel that is 125x10ish--that's a bunch of money for a school to put out for ONE class. Now, as a good teacher, I know my students. I know the ones that can afford the book or not and I tell the kids that if they don't have the cash by such and such date to come see me. I have had to give kids the books before at no charge, but I KNEW they truly didn't have the money. I also allow kids to turn their book back into me to recycle for another class. I always give kids the option to acquire the book on their own: library, half.com, amazon.com/used, borrow it, etc.

As for the folders, binders and all that...each teacher is different. I tell my kids that as long as they have something to keep them organized. That is the important thing. No one is going to tell them what supplies they need in college. So for my class the only "expense" is in the books they may have to buy.

As another poster said, $20 for books is not bad, when they get to college parents long for those $20 days.

As for the calculators, I do not teach Math, but having spoken with students and teachers, for the pre-calc, calc, and trig classes that are offered in today's high schools and colleges graphing calculators are ESSENTIAL.

I know that school can be expensive and I can't speak regarding extra curricular activities. But as for supplies and such, I can ask tell you that if you ask your child's teacher what their budget is, they will laugh in your face...well, maybe not if they have manners, but they will be doing it in their head.

Curtis

Forgot to add...I like what my boys Montessori school (also a public school) does: we pay a flat rate for each child and THEY buy the supplies... Before they attended the Mont. school and we went school supply shopping, it wasn't only the amount of stuff, but the random stuff! Ziplock bags, poker chips (WTH?), a very certain pencil case, certain kinds of pencils that were a particular color. Bizarre. I'll be the first to tell you that teachers can be some of the oddest characters!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

We got some info in the mail from some loan company advertising getting 1,800 loan for school supplies. Pretty sad


----------



## zaadad (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a* 
We got some info in the mail from some loan company advertising getting 1,800 loan for school supplies. Pretty sad

I agree...that is pretty ridiculous!









CR


----------



## SusanElizabeth (Jun 2, 2006)

I appreciate your post Zaadad, but I still have to say that, at least in our school district, there are supplies that our kids are required to buy every year that just don't make any sense to me. It's as if the teachers all own stock in Staples. For example, why does each kid need to have their own stapler? Or have their own package of jars of Whiteout? Why do they have to have a separate loose leaf binder, plus a spiral notebook, for each and every subject??? Why do they need a package of red and blue pens with erasers? This would have been unheard of when I was in school. A kid had ONE looseleaf. And once again, I know you can't answer for what goes on in other districts, but this does seem to be a trend that I just don't get.


----------



## zaadad (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanElizabeth* 
I appreciate your post Zaadad, but I still have to say that, at least in our school district, there are supplies that our kids are required to buy every year that just don't make any sense to me. It's as if the teachers all own stock in Staples. For example, why does each kid need to have their own stapler? Or have their own package of jars of Whiteout? Why do they have to have a separate loose leaf binder, plus a spiral notebook, for each and every subject??? Why do they need a package of red and blue pens with erasers? This would have been unheard of when I was in school. A kid had ONE looseleaf. And once again, I know you can't answer for what goes on in other districts, but this does seem to be a trend that I just don't get.

I hear you! I would not want to buy that for my kids or require that of my students...

It doesn't make sense...even from a teacher perspective.

CR


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanElizabeth* 
I appreciate your post Zaadad, but I still have to say that, at least in our school district, there are supplies that our kids are required to buy every year that just don't make any sense to me. It's as if the teachers all own stock in Staples. For example, why does each kid need to have their own stapler? Or have their own package of jars of Whiteout? Why do they have to have a separate loose leaf binder, plus a spiral notebook, for each and every subject??? Why do they need a package of red and blue pens with erasers? This would have been unheard of when I was in school. A kid had ONE looseleaf. And once again, I know you can't answer for what goes on in other districts, but this does seem to be a trend that I just don't get.

My personal theory is that when teachers request "odd" things like staplers, white out or whatever, they are figuring that only a few kids in each class will have parents who will buy them. These then will become classroom supplies and save the teachers from having to use their own money to buy 30 bottles of white out or whatever over the year. I don't know if this is true, it's just my theory.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaadad* 
ISchools do have strict budgets, and I'm lucky that my school is very gracious with theirs. Another school I worked for was not as nice. I had to either buy the books myself, require students, or run off copies. If you do simple math (whip out that $85 calculator







) I have 125 students and if they each need a copy of the current novel that is 125x10ish--that's a bunch of money for a school to put out for ONE class.









In my school the classes shared the books. The novels rotated through the classrooms. We all read the same books each year but not in the same order. There are ways to make it work with less expense.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Well hey, I was active in choir (was in 2 choirs my last year of high school), left high school with a 4.429 GPA, was a National Merit Scholar and Missouri Bright Flight scholar -- got my college paid for, in fact, and still smoked pot nearly every weekend, drank all the time, had lots of sex, lied to my parents, dropped out of high school . . . Activities aren't everything. Sorry.

(And, FTR, I don't regret any of those "bad" things I did.)


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Ok, here's my take on this..

1) go through your house. Every fall, I pick a day, and we go through the house looking for school supplies. Some things last more than one year (like those pink pearl erasers) and we always have #2 pencils floating around. Gather them all up in a big pile. Take all useable backpacks etc also. Alcohol pads clean sharpie written names off of backpacks, binders etc. very nicely.

2) Gather up all kids' clothes. Make sure everything is washed. Have them try it all on. Things that are in good condition and fit stay, things that need mending, get mended. Things that are too small move down the line of kids or get donated. Each kid then has to go through what is left and tell me what they still need for school. socks, jeans, etc. they are required to give me numbers and we have figured out sizes together pretty well at that point.

3) Go to community school supply events. If your community doesn't have them- organize them! Several companies teamed up with the Salvation Army and other nonprofits and supply kids with some BASIC supplies (differing by grade level) for example, elementary kids get a backpack with wide ruled paper and pencils, older kids might get that and compasses, etc.. that usually takes care of most things I didn't have already (like the stuff that gets "used up" pretty quickly). Also, dry cleaners in my area donate their time and supplies to dry clean donated coats for kids. Kids can find FREE clean coats if they need them for school as well.

4) Hunt for as much of the missing stuff on freecycle, thrift stores, clearance racks as possible. This week my 9yo got 3 pairs of like new Old Navy jeans, and tshirts with dragons for free. He also has a cousin that is a size ahead, so he will probably get some of his dickies in the next couple of weeks (pretty popular in our school district right now).

5) research waivers! Most school districts have them. Last year I was volunteering for registration week. They sat me next to a high school senior at the ID table. His mom had told him that he needed to cover his sports fee cost himself, so he filled out the form, and volunteered hours at registration to pay for his fees. Done. Free. Also, many school districts "cap" fees. $164 per sport, but no family has to pay more than $350 or something like that. It saves money for multiple athletes in the same family, or multiple sports..

6) check off the school supply list and see what's left. After I did this last year, the only things left I had to pay for in the dept store were a 6 pack of dry erase markers, and gym shoes (they were on sale, too though, now that I think about it).

I used to spend several hundred dollars per kid to get them ready for school. Now I don't spend anywhere near that. Maybe $200 total for all of them. I DO let me them each pick out something NEW and COOL that they each want- just to humor their vanity. My stepson usually wanted some new clothing item, 9yo ds usually gets some pencils with a pokemon character on them or something..

Last resort- move to Alaska. I hear the dividends are going to be over $1500 per kid this year


----------



## Susie1 (Mar 3, 2007)

It is against ed code to require payment for extracurriculars. Fight for your rights! It is illegal!

Read page 4 of the link I provided that begins with on: April 20th 1983, Hartzell vs. Connel.....

It is just one paragraph but it makes it pretty clear! Of course, that is California law, but I am thinking it is true for all public schools. Public ed = free ed. Sports are education. Field trips are education. Supplies are education. Requests can be made but not mandatory requirement for participation. Unconstitutional.

Here is the link again: http://wwwstatic.kern.org/gems/fcmat...herCharges.pdf


----------



## KentuckyDoulaMama (Mar 11, 2004)

My highschool kids have to pay a fee to use the textbooks each year.

We get reduced lunches, so we get the reduced price....$60 per student.







:

AND, the books are all very old & falling apart - many in pieces.

AND they are not allowed to bring them home to study from or use for homework







:

I wont even get into the extracurriculars....marching band, drama, ect....







:


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susie1* 
It is against ed code to require payment for extracurriculars. Fight for your rights! It is illegal!

Read page 4 of the link I provided that begins with on: April 20th 1983, Hartzell vs. Connel.....

It is just one paragraph but it makes it pretty clear! Of course, that is California law, but I am thinking it is true for all public schools. Public ed = free ed. Sports are education. Field trips are education. Supplies are education. Requests can be made but not mandatory requirement for participation. Unconstitutional.

Here is the link again: http://wwwstatic.kern.org/gems/fcmat...herCharges.pdf

Um.. ok. I agree in theory. However, I have also looked at budgets. Once parents refuse to pay for things, they just get cut. It is true. Very few field trips these days around here. Sports DO get cut. Our district has about 6 different immersion schools. Immersion schools cost BIG $$.. we also have several charter schools that are public including a waldorf one and an aquarian (sp?) one.. the reason why fees exist, is because parents got together, and "offered" to pay fees to help save programs that would otherwise be cut. Usually that is the case.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susie1* 
It is against ed code to require payment for extracurriculars. Fight for your rights! It is illegal!

Read page 4 of the link I provided that begins with on: April 20th 1983, Hartzell vs. Connel.....

It is just one paragraph but it makes it pretty clear! Of course, that is California law, but I am thinking it is true for all public schools. Public ed = free ed. Sports are education. Field trips are education. Supplies are education. Requests can be made but not mandatory requirement for participation. Unconstitutional.

Here is the link again: http://wwwstatic.kern.org/gems/fcmat...herCharges.pdf

The California law would not work for any state other than California. If there is similar legislation on the books for other states, then that would be applicable. It would have to be a state-to-state thing though.

A little background on the _Hartzell v Connell_ case......

Here is the background/original complaint.

Quote:

Shortly before the start of the 1980-1981 school year, Barbara Hartzell, a taxpayer with two children in the public schools, and the Coalition Opposing Student Fees, a grouping of community organizations, fn. 5 filed this taxpayers' action against the District, various school officials, and the members of the Board. Plaintiffs sought declaratory and injunctive relief, claiming that defendants' fee program violates the "free school" and equal protection guarantees of the California Constitution (Cal. Const., arts. IX, § 5, IV, § 16, I, § 7), that it is barred by title 5, section 350, of the California Administrative Code, and that it is preempted by state law.
Here is the opinion of one of the judges who concurred.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaus, J.*
I agree with the lead opinion that the challenged fees cannot stand.

If I understand the lead opinion correctly, it concludes that all "educational" activities offered by public schools ¶ whether credit-bearing or extracurricular, whether taking place during the school day, before or after school hours ¶ must, as a matter of constitutional mandate, be provided absolutely "free." fn. 2 Although the lead opinion does not purport to pass on the matter, its proposed rule would apparently invalidate a number of statutory provisions which authorize the charging of fees in a variety of special settings. For example, section 35330 implicitly permits a school district to impose a charge for field trips or excursions, while at the same time specifying that no pupil shall be prevented from making the trip because of a lack of funds. (Cal. Dept. of Ed., Fees, Deposits, and Charges in the Public Schools of California, Grades K-12 and Adult Schools (1979) pp. 2-3.) Similarly, sections 32220 to 32224 ¶ after requiring districts to provide medical and accident insurance for each member of an athletic team ¶ authorize a district to pass such cost on to the parents of each member who can afford to pay. And section 48909 permits a district to charge a parent when a pupil [35 Cal.3d 921] loses a loaned book. (See also §§ 39804 [permitting charges for transportation costs under certain circumstances]; 35335 [permitting charges for school camp programs].)

My point is not that all of these statutory provisions are necessarily valid, but simply that their existence points up the potential complexity of the school fee issue and the importance of considering the particular setting in which the fee is imposed. The Legislature and educational administrators have been involved with these issues for some years, and I believe that we would do well to proceed cautiously and limit ourselves to the question before us.

Here is a point made by one of the judges who dissented who used the Montana law.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RICHARDSON, J.*
Similarly, in Granger et al. v. Cascade Co. Sch. Dist. (1972) 159 Mont. 516, 524 [499 P.2d 780], the Montana Supreme Court construed a state constitutional provision requiring the state legislature "'to establish and maintain a general, uniform and thorough system of public, free, common schools.'" In identifying those activities for which fees could not be charged, the court established the following test: "Is a given course or activity reasonably related to a recognized academic and educational goal of the particular school system?" (Id., at p. 527.) If so, the constitutional command for a free public school system barred the charge; if not, "reasonable fees or charges may be imposed." (Id., at p. 528.)

All of the above is from http://login.findlaw.com/scripts/callaw

It seems that it touched on one aspect and one particular code, but not on all of them. It also seems according to other sections the schools are legally free to charge fees to those who can pay the fees.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Houdini* 
The California law would not work for any state other than California. If there is similar legislation on the books for other states, then that would be applicable. It would have to be a state-to-state thing though.

It seems that it touched on one aspect and one particular code, but not on all of them. It also seems according to other sections the schools are legally free to charge fees to those who can pay the fees.

Yes, and it also occurred to me that isn't the State of California one of the states that has a government system operating in or near the RED? I know many states are at that point.. Seriously, the issue is state funding and revenue.. that is how schools get money.. but if they aren't given it to spend, parents either pay out of pocket or the item is cut.

This coming of course from a mama that lives in a state with HUGE surplus (they are saving it though- oil doesn't last forever) and still schools request $$ for fees..









The point I am trying to make, is it is a legislative issue. If your schools recieve state or federal funds, you need to lobby to increase your school districts portions.. then you need to watch how that money is spent.. I really disagree when school districts overextend themselves and put too much $$ in too many different pots.. you can't please ALL the cooks ALL the time, kwim?

Last year our district went through over a years' worth of contract negotiations. The outside arbitrator came down, looked at all the info and said, yeah, your teachers need to be paid more, but there is no more money to pay them... boy that helps solve the problem, doesn't it?


----------



## zaadad (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
In my school the classes shared the books. The novels rotated through the classrooms. We all read the same books each year but not in the same order. There are ways to make it work with less expense.

I also do this for the novels in my AP class that I teach from year to year. But I also want to teach new literature not just stuff that was written 100 years ago or whatever. So last year, I taught The Kite Runner, I don't know if I will teach it again this year. I think it is important that students not only learn the "classics" but all the great new literature that is out there.

Curtis


----------



## Susie1 (Mar 3, 2007)

My reason for bringing up the law is that equality is upheld through it. It is not equality if so and so's kid gets to participate because they paid to do it and mine doesn't because I cannot pay. In many districts, those parents who have money are usually more than happy to donate to the PTA, the Boosters Club and through donations to the school precisely because gov funding is cut and they want the kids to continue having access to sports, fine art and music. But these "donations" go into a general fund that benefits "all" kids. If your public schools are breaking the law, then maybe it is in everyone's best interest to sit down and talk about how to raise funds so that all students have equal access to the educational opportunities to which they are entitled. So maybe student A's parents donate $200 and student B's parents donate 25$, student C's parents donate 10,000$ and head a company who will match donations with grants (yipee) and student D's parents request a scholarship.

Arguing about the limitations (of which I agree there are many) lessens problem solving strategies. Or maybe I am missing the point, and this is less about problem solving and more about venting.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Good point, Susie1 about the "general fund" issues. I found out a couple of years ago that if my students loses a school book, I am sent a fine for it. They will not release his report card until said fine is paid. When I pay said fine, the money goes into the "general fund" which may or may not be used to replace said lost book. And no, I can't just buy the school a replacement book.

I think it is the world's stupidest system..


----------



## Susie1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskanteach* 
Good point, Susie1 about the "general fund" issues. I found out a couple of years ago that if my students loses a school book, I am sent a fine for it. They will not release his report card until said fine is paid. When I pay said fine, the money goes into the "general fund" which may or may not be used to replace said lost book. And no, I can't just buy the school a replacement book.

I think it is the world's stupidest system..

This reminds me of a very funny moment when my ds graduated from middle school and in lieu of his diploma was a bill for a missing textbook on the same exact stock paper that they used for the diplomas! We framed the bill and thought it was a hoot!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susie1* 
This reminds me of a very funny moment when my ds graduated from middle school and in lieu of his diploma was a bill for a missing textbook on the same exact stock paper that they used for the diplomas! We framed the bill and thought it was a hoot!


----------



## Adastra (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

I had to either buy the books myself, require students, or run off copies.
That is just criminal, in my opinion.

Quote:

There are supplies that our kids are required to buy every year that just don't make any sense to me
This was totally my experience in the lower grades! Geez, why does my 3rd grader need FOUR LARGE GLUE STICK? SIX EXTRA-FINE SHARPIES? Funny, they weren't in his pencil box when I visited for parent-teacher conferences!

Things actually got much cheaper when we got to middle school. From close to $100/child to $20.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanElizabeth* 
Yes. And in our (PUBLIC) schools the kids get a list of supplies that they must have that is just ludicrous. No matter how much people have complained about it, it never changes. They need a separate loose leaf bind for each subject, and a list of supplies that is mind-boggling: 6 binders, spiral notebooks, a calculator, Kleenex, staplers, white out, red pens, blue pens, reinforcements, a hole punch, etc. etc. I have spent about $70 or more per child at the beginning of the school year on required supplies. When I was in school, we needed what ? one notebook? I don't understand what's going on. And I'm not even talking about sports, and other extracurricular activities....It's ridiculous.

some teachers require that you turn in your whole binder and/or notebook and they grade them..and can take however long they want to get them back. stuff like that. I still only got 2 zip binders and then a few spiral/black and white depending on class, (my french teacher required the journals, but then we didnt use them when i was in her class anyway. )and ended up normally using only one by the end of the semester.

i agree, its completely ridiculous!


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
I don't know yet. It's just what the sophomores are telling us. It's a Texas Instruments calculator that costs about $100.

I guess I will find out in a few weeks.

most likely ti-83


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willthiswork* 
I'm sorry, I should have made myself clear. People are complaining about buying school books and and supplies. *I am not from the USA and I thought that public high school itself was free*? When I said pay for high school I meant the above mentioned activities.

Would you like a ladder to help you off your high horse?

yes, walking into a school building that is sponsored by the state is free..however the things needed for said schooling, especially clothes, as you need these as to not get arrested for indecent exposure, are not free to the kids, and have toe paid for somehow. most places, they pay for everything ABOVE the school. when i was in hs (5 years ago when this happened, im 20)
the county took over 7 million from the school systems...that they admitted on paper....to put into the budget for guess what..ROADS. guess who had to foot the bill for the stuff not covered anymore? yep, the parents and kids.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onelilguysmommy* 
some teachers require that you turn in your whole binder and/or notebook and they grade them..and can take however long they want to get them back.

In my school district, teachers are required to read what students write within 3 days (a student had once written some suicidal stuff and then hurt themselves- so now that is the reg) but it is pretty impossible to meet, imo..

5 classes x 30 students is 150 papers per day (admittedly I have some classes with more students some with less).. If I spent just 2 minutes checking each students' assignment, that would be 300 minutes= 5 hours of grading.. per day

Now true, some assignments MIGHT take less than 2 minutes to grade each, but essays, when checking for grammar, resources, etc can take much longer..

I would think that assignments in French would have to be checked fairly closely for grammar as well.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskanteach* 
I would think that assignments in French would have to be checked fairly closely for grammar as well.

well our teachers mostly went on strike cause of not being paid for what they worked...as in after school hours, and break period grading papers and all...so we ended up not having anything extra for a while in most classes, wherever the teachers were on strike. i think this was when i was in 10th so yeah, 02-03.

french,she gave us lots of oral stuff and lots of workbook sheets, or sheets she had made up and copied for us for tests..(wich btw cost her and the other teachers money if she used too any sheets of paper! ) but not the journals, one as supposed to be for homework, the other was supposed to be for classwork, however for the years i took her class, she didnt do it the way she previously had, and decided that after she told us what we needed...so we didnt need those, kwim?


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onelilguysmommy* 
well our teachers mostly went on strike cause of not being paid for what they worked...as in after school hours, and break period grading papers and all...so we ended up not having anything extra for a while in most classes, wherever the teachers were on strike. i think this was when i was in 10th so yeah, 02-03.

french,she gave us lots of oral stuff and lots of workbook sheets, or sheets she had made up and copied for us for tests..(wich btw cost her and the other teachers money if she used too any sheets of paper! ) but not the journals, one as supposed to be for homework, the other was supposed to be for classwork, however for the years i took her class, she didnt do it the way she previously had, and decided that after she told us what we needed...so we didnt need those, kwim?

Just jumping in- I think for any language oral tests are better. I took 2 years of Spanish and one year of Latin. I can remember no more from Spanish than Latin because my teacher in Spanish primarily did written and I learn better with oral tests rather than written.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

i do too since im horrible with spelling stuff in french with all the dang - and '


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Not sure if this is of interest to anyone, but children in private schools most often have to purchase similar supplies, and that is on top of tuition. In our area, non religious private schools run 17k to over 20k for day schools, and the children have to bring in everything people have mentioned. Glue sticks, markers, $ calculators, binders, pens, pencils, notebooks etc. My SIL is a principal at a religious school, and her students are required to supply all of the above, plus they charge the families for textbooks.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 
Not sure if this is of interest to anyone, but children in private schools most often have to purchase similar supplies, and that is on top of tuition. In our area, non religious private schools run 17k to over 20k for day schools, and the children have to bring in everything people have mentioned. Glue sticks, markers, $ calculators, binders, pens, pencils, notebooks etc. My SIL is a principal at a religious school, and her students are required to supply all of the above, plus they charge the families for textbooks.

And the ones around here have fundraisers where the parents are pressured to donate on top ... Although I think our day school tuitions are more in the $12-15K range. What a bargain (LOL). Elementary Catholic school around here is in the $6s for non parish, $5s for parish members. Catholic high school is much more.


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gool0005* 
The $100 calculator is a good investment that will take her through college and on. I still use my TI-85 regularly as does my oldest daughter for her schooling (although she prefers her dads HP). Anyway, I totally wouldnt' balk at the price of the calculator because they can do so much and when taken care of, can last a very long time.

The problem we've run into with things like this is that we don't get the back at the end of the school year. They become the school's supplies. For instance, we had to get the kids $20 art smocks at the start of this year and a specific brand of dictionary. Neither was returned to us despite repeated requests. They are apparently now part of the school's supplies for the art room, classrooms, etc.


----------



## kijip (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gool0005* 
The $100 calculator is a good investment that will take her through college and on. I still use my TI-85 regularly as does my oldest daughter for her schooling (although she prefers her dads HP). Anyway, I totally wouldnt' balk at the price of the calculator because they can do so much and when taken care of, can last a very long time.

Also, you should be able to get one used for not a lot. If she can use a TI- 82, they are cheap used.


----------



## kijip (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristaN* 
The problem we've run into with things like this is that we don't get the back at the end of the school year. They become the school's supplies. For instance, we had to get the kids $20 art smocks at the start of this year and a specific brand of dictionary. Neither was returned to us despite repeated requests. They are apparently now part of the school's supplies for the art room, classrooms, etc.

For a calculator, I am assuming it would stay with the student in their bag or locker or home. Label it. I have had the same calculator for 10 years.


----------



## gloobella (May 1, 2007)

Well I am a former teacher and I can give some perspective ont he materials.

Unfortunately I had to have all the students provide their own pencils, pens, paper, etc. It didn't bother me so much about the pencils and pens but what really annoyed me was that the school did not provide me with any paper to give to my students. I would tell them to get paper from a friend. This was especially annoying because in my classroom I had a $3000 LCD projector installed that I occasionally used. Had they asked my opinion I would have said give me paper not a projector. SChools are so pressured to keep up with technology when books and paper are all that is necessary to learn.

I think there is horrible budget management in schools because they have to do so many things to make themselves look good in the public's eyes.


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

I think you can add to the list of crazy supplies requested:

In elementary school ds was requested to contribute:
*toilet paper for the rest room. Yes. The students were each asked to donate 2 rolls of TP for the lav in the classroom!
*shaving cream to clean the desks







:
*tissues (I can almost see the reasoning in this because I'd guess the teacher would have to provide them if the parents didn't send any).


----------



## enkmom (Aug 30, 2004)

Tissues have been on our school supply lists since I was in school, and I'm over 40. I know it was needed, but I didn't get over feeling grumpy about it until I helped out in my dd's first grade class and saw how fast those kids run through tissues. I don't think a teacher could afford to replace them on a regular basis.

At the high school, most of the teachers offer 10 pts extra credit for bringing in 2 boxes of tissues during the first week of school.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkmom* 
Tissues have been on our school supply lists since I was in school, and I'm over 40. I know it was needed, but I didn't get over feeling grumpy about it until I helped out in my dd's first grade class and saw how fast those kids run through tissues. I don't think a teacher could afford to replace them on a regular basis.

At the high school, most of the teachers offer 10 pts extra credit for bringing in 2 boxes of tissues during the first week of school.

What bugs me about the tissues is the fact that they have to shlep the boxes to school on the bus. Then the bus driver gets grumpy about all the "bundle packs" that are taking up space.

My dd has REALLY bad allergies, and she herself can use a whole classroom supply of those things.


----------



## Jillson66 (Oct 29, 2005)

Our PTA tried something new last year that was fabulous. We talked to the local Office Max and Wal Mart and negotiated HUGE discounts (some items were less than cost) on each grade level's classroom lists. We made up individual packages of supplies and were able to sell them to parents at less than half the cost of what the supplies would have cost if everyone had bought them on their own (even after we added $1 for the PTA fund). And it was so easy -- on orientation night, you paid your $10 or whatever and picked up the bag of supplies. It was also very easy to subsidize packages for students whose family needed help; we just told parents that anyone who needed supplies should ask any PTA officer and we were able to give more than 50 kids packages of supplies (which is nearly 20% of the student body). I highly recommend it -- parents LOVED our PTA last year just because they didn't have to go shopping for supplies!


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

My kids are in private school and talk about $$, it's tough.









I agree with getting her to get a part-time job. I think our children will do this as soon as they are old enough and then contribute towards the "extras" for school later on.


----------



## Ruthe (May 31, 2005)

I haven't read through the thread so I might be repeating, but... YES school activities are expensive! But not NEARLY as expensive as comparable activities outside of school. in my experience. For instance, if you wanted to take advanced language classes OUTSIDE of school.... you'd be buying those two books PLUS ALL OTHER CLASS MATERIALS and paying for the class itself and taking time after work, in the evenings, to do it.
Band stuff... I don't think there are a lot of parallels to "marchng band" outside of school (maybe I'm wrong?







) but I bet a lot of the equipment required is school-owned or obtained through the school at a discounted rate. Ditto for school sports. WAAAAY cheaper than private sports leagues.
Bottom line... Childhood is a time to experience all that you can, try out everything that interests you, and darn it, it sure is expensive.
"Acceptable" clothes... we all want these. Looking inconspicuously normal is a goal for many teens; expressing their own style is a goal for others. The budget for school clothes and shoes needs to be realistic within your budget but also realistic in regard to what basic accoutrements are going to cost. It's great for kids to supplement their wardrobe with earned money but within your ability to do so, _you the parent_ have to provide acceptable basic wardrobe. It's a lot harder when they are 14 and not 2, because they have a lot more opinion about what constitutes an acceptable wardrobe.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

.


----------

